# Qt - c++ - xcode



## proxyz (7 Octobre 2005)

Salut, 
voilà, j'ai un programme à faire en c++ qui utilisant une librairie graphique portable. J'ai donc choisit Qt. Je l'ai installé, ça a pris du temps mais ça marche, j'ai pu faire un "hello world" dans une fenetre graphique!
Mais je ne comprend pas tout : 

1er point : 
Dans mon repertoire projet, j'ai plusieurs classes dans des fichiers .cpp. Certaines utilisent des composants de Qt (pour le graphique) et d'autres non (classes "de bases").
-> Comment dois-je compiler les diférents classes!?
           -Celles utilisant Qt avec "qmake"?
           -Les classes de base avec gcc?
           ou tout avec qmake? 

2ème point
Je souhaiterais développer mon projet avec xcode (qui supporte Qt).
Mais comment "ajouter" Qt à xcode? Comment faire que lorsque je fait un build, il soit capable de trouver les include correspondant à des fichiers de Qt?

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses


----------



## clampin (11 Mars 2008)

Bonjour,

D'abord tu dois créer ton .pro .. Tu ouvre ton terminal et tu te place dans ton dossier ou se trouve ton fichier .cpp. Ensuite tu tape dans ton terminal :


```
qmake -projet -o hello.pro
```
Et ensuite tu tape dans ton terminal


```
qmake
```
Cette dernière opération va te créer un beau projet xcode...

Voilà....


----------



## Ouzmoutous (10 Août 2008)

Up.

Je sais que ce projet date un peu mais si d'autres comme moi se demandent à quel point Qt est intégré à Mac Os, comment pouvoir en profiter ou encore comment les fichiers générés par Xcode peuvent ensuite etre compilés, suivre ce lien.


----------

